

[Seattle] Mosquito Angel Fund - Benevolent: $4000 for 0% Stake - kirubakaran
http://www.rp0229.com/blog/2008/03/06/seattle-entrepreneurs-looking-for-extra-income/

======
iamelgringo
So, I've worked as a nurse on a number of clinical trials. There are a number
of trials that I'd gladly subject myself to in exchange for cold cash.

This is not one of those trials. Malaria is not my idea of a good time.

~~~
tim2
The risk of long term side effects is what really puts me off.

~~~
iamelgringo
Um... yeah.

I had a friend who was a missionaries kid that grew up Puapua New Guninea, and
contracted Malaria. He went to Russia for a year in college, and ended up
having a relapse of Malaria. He got so sick they had to life flight him to
Helsinki Finland for two weeks, so he could get treated. My friend was the one
who diagnosed himself when he went to the doctor in Russia.

And, I hate to say it, but Doctors in the US aren't really the best at
treating Malaria because they just don't ever see the disease. So, your
relapses might go untreated for a bit. You'd be better off seeing a doctor who
practices in an area where Malaria is endemic: Southeast Asia, India, Africa,
etc...

------
xirium
That went badly wrong for a fellow in London (
<http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/6217728.stm> ).

------
kingnothing
It sounds great on the surface, until you realize that they're doing a
controlled experiment and you're going to be part of the control group.

